# Tool zum Plotten von Konstanten und Linearen Funktionen



## Kirby.exe (11. Dez 2020)

Ich sollte ein ILP Problem mit Branch & Bound lösen. Jetzt möchte ich gerne jeden Lösungsraum zum jeweiligen Baumknoten plotten. Das Problem ist, das es Schranken wie z.B. x = 1 oder y = 4 gibt. Bei y = 4 wäre es kein Problem, da alle "online" Plotter nach f(x) also nach y = irgend einem Term plotten. Gibt es oder kennt jemand einen online Plotter, welcher auch mit x = 3 plotten kann? 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## httpdigest (11. Dez 2020)

Wolfram Alpha kann beliebige Ungleichungen plotten:








						plot x > 3 && y < 4 && x+y > 2 - Wolfram|Alpha
					

Wolfram|Alpha brings expert-level knowledge and capabilities to the broadest possible range of people—spanning all professions and education levels.




					www.wolframalpha.com


----------



## Kirby.exe (11. Dez 2020)

Also wenn ich das hier eingeben, dann plottet nicht x = 1 sondern y = 1 xD

plot ((7/2) - 2x && (3/2)- (x/2) && 1-(x/3) && x = 1)

Edit:

Scheinbar nimmt wolframalpha nicht y als standart parameter und man muss es explizit angeben xD

Jetzt funktioniert es


----------



## httpdigest (11. Dez 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> plot ((7/2) - 2x && (3/2)- (x/2) && 1-(x/3) && x = 1)


Das ergibt ja auch keinen Sinn.
Du sagst als ersten Teilausdruck: (7/2) - 2x, also "Sieben geteilt durch zwei minus zwei x"... soll _was_ sein? y?
Das ist keine Gleichung oder Ungleichung.


----------



## Kirby.exe (11. Dez 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Das ergibt ja auch keinen Sinn.
> Du sagst als ersten Teilausdruck: (7/2) - 2x, also "Sieben geteilt durch zwei minus zwei x"... soll _was_ sein? y?
> Das ist keine Gleichung oder Ungleichung.


Yep xD So funktioniert es plot (y=(7/2) - 2x && y=(3/2)- (x/2) && y=1-(x/3) && x = 2 && y = 2 && x = 1)


----------



## httpdigest (11. Dez 2020)

Das funktioniert anscheinend zwar, aber sieht unlogisch aus. Denn ein Punkt kann ja nicht gleichzeitig alle Gleichungen erfüllen. Deswegen interpretiert Wolfram Alpha das als einzelne Geraden. Besser wäre:
plot y=(7/2) - 2x, y=(3/2)- (x/2), y=1-(x/3), x = 2, y = 2, x = 1
dann gibt er dir auch nochmal alle einzelnen Gleichungen aus.


----------



## Kirby.exe (11. Dez 2020)

Das ist auch so gewollt xD Also es sind alles eigene Geraden, welche zusammen geplottet werden sollen


----------



## httpdigest (11. Dez 2020)

Werden sie ja dann auch.
Aber, deine boole'sche Aussage:
y=(7/2) - 2x && y=(3/2)- (x/2) && y=1-(x/3) && x = 2 && y = 2 && x = 1
hat keine Lösung, ist also für keinen Punkt erfüllbar. Das siehst du auch unten, dort gibt Wolfram Alpha aus: "(no solution exists)".
Das ist aber nicht das, was du aussagen bzw. lösen wolltest.
Du wolltest einfach nur N Geraden zeichnen und keine Lösung für x und y zu der Aussage finden, also:
plot y=(7/2) - 2x, y=(3/2)- (x/2), y=1-(x/3), x = 2, y = 2, x = 1
Aber ich vermute, dass du das eigentlich auch nicht willst, sondern ein System aus N Ungleichungen lösen.


----------



## Kirby.exe (11. Dez 2020)

Achsooo xD Ich verstehe  Dankee


----------

